# Yahoo Sends A's email to B's Inbox...



## Choto Cheeta (May 22, 2005)

To day i received an email from the address 
	
	



```
"SOUTHTRUST BANK" <custservice_id_77447778358@southtrust.com>
```
....

the mail contains no text body only the subject.... no duobt this is a spam email...

i am not writing this topic because its a spam... what makes me think is the address where the mail was sent.... the email was addressd to saurav_531@yahoo.co.in no cc, no bcc... only to saurav_531@yahoo.co.in

but how & why yahoo allowd the email to come to my email box as my email address or the ID isnt saurav_531 atall.....

see this screen shot.... my address is saurav_abc@yahoo.co.in but an email addressd to saurav_531@yahoo.co.in came to email box.....

see this screen shot.........

[img=*img215.echo.cx/img215/3561/014jb.th.jpg]

strange to me.... what do u guys think??

edited


----------



## mohit (May 22, 2005)

hey dude that is a phishing scam and i have also received a similar mail and hey dont worry i think the sloution to your problem is simple ... maybe your address i.e saurav_abc was in the BCC field ... i think thats why you are not being shown the other recepients other than those in the "to" field ...


----------



## King_Niral (May 23, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> hey dude that is a phishing scam and i have also received a similar mail and hey dont worry i think the sloution to your problem is simple ... maybe your address i.e saurav_abc was in the BCC field ... i think thats why you are not being shown the other recepients other than those in the "to" field ...



he's correct !!


----------



## expertno.1 (May 23, 2005)

yeah there is a same problem with me !


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 23, 2005)

mohitmohit said:
			
		

> hey dude that is a phishing scam and i have also received a similar mail and hey dont worry i think the sloution to your problem is simple ... maybe your address i.e saurav_abc was in the BCC field ... i think thats why you are not being shown the other recepients other than those in the "to" field ...



no yaar thats not the case.... as i tryed that with my other email address (i send a mail from sify.... to Y! cc rediff bcc hotmail...)

if thats case what u r talking about then i shouldnt have seen the cc & bcc address from rediff or hotmail..... but i can see...

even in every spam u can see the cc & bcc colum.... & u will find ur address in there......

but not in this case..... this means i send a email to A but B receives that mail.....



			
				expertno.1 said:
			
		

> yeah there is a same problem with me !



can u give a little details.... PS pls dont post a big pict rather give link or small screen shot... as dialup its take lot of time to oppen...

& anyone else....???


----------



## GameAddict (May 23, 2005)

*That's interesting....*

Hi,

Yours the case of "carpet bombing" or say "carpet spamming" where Spammers try every possible combination with popular mail id naming conventions (names for example) and then add numbers, years and other stuff to get "live" ids.

Anyway, can you please show a screenshot of a mail where you can see the BCC field with email ids in it?

Bye!

GA


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 23, 2005)

> Hi,
> 
> Yours the case of "carpet bombing" or say "carpet spamming" where Spammers try every possible combination with popular mail id naming conventions (names for example) and then add numbers, years and other stuff to get "live" ids.
> 
> ...



i have given the screen shot in my 1st post..... check that out... there is no cc or bcc.... thats why i am writing this topic.....



			
				saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> but not in this case..... this means i send a email to A but B receives that mail.....



is this happening at thin moment??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 23, 2005)

no one else??


----------



## saROMan (May 24, 2005)

well bud...i think the mail was send to all possile combinations of saurav_xxx ...and the to field is saurav_521 ..where as rest were cc or bcc ..my hintch is it was bcc ...so guess saurav_abc exists so it was deliverd to u..and its bcc ..so other names were not shown.....hmm but u must have get it under saurav_abc...

OK seems yahoo goofed up some where


----------



## ashu283 (May 24, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> i have given the screen shot in my 1st post..... check that out... there is no cc or bcc.... thats why i am writing this topic.....



thn read carefully again wht he said or asked u to do..... he asked abt ur this thing..





> no yaar thats not the case.... as i tryed that with my other email address (i send a mail from sify.... to Y! cc rediff bcc hotmail...)
> 
> if thats case what u r talking about then i shouldnt have seen the cc & bcc address from rediff or hotmail..... but i can see...
> 
> even in every spam u can see the cc & bcc colum.... & u will find ur address in there......


now give this thing screen shot


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2005)

saROMan said:
			
		

> hmm but u must have get it under saurav_abc...





			
				saROMan said:
			
		

> OK seems yahoo goofed up some where Wink



thats the point..... what makes me worryed is this thought...



			
				I said:
			
		

> this means i send a email to A but B receives that mail.....



realy......

& ashu what screen shot do u want??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 24, 2005)

well ashu i think u want to see this screen shot....

*img189.echo.cx/my.php?image=035ew.jpg

this is a clasic spam.... but the point i am making is u will surely find ur address in there.... othereways the mail woulnd have came to u....


& guys there is another mail i want show.... it might be also a spam.... but its nature is out of my knowldge.... may be u guys can put some light on it....

this mail doent have any sender address or name.... neithere text body nor any 

subject.... it just taking a line in my bulk mail folder... thats it.....

see this 2 screen shot....

*img162.echo.cx/my.php?image=010tz.jpg

*img15.echo.cx/my.php?image=026cc.jpg

P.S. as few guys will be in dial up... thats why i am not puting the img on this page... rather i'm giving a direct link....... sorry....


----------



## mohit (May 25, 2005)

> this mail doent have any sender address or name.... neithere text body nor any
> 
> subject.... it just taking a line in my bulk mail folder... thats it.....



hey buddy i have also received similar mails many many times but only on my yahoo account. i dont know much about them , i jst delete them dats it. u can try opening the mail headers and get details.




> no yaar thats not the case.... as i tryed that with my other email address (i send a mail from sify.... to Y! cc rediff bcc hotmail...)
> 
> if thats case what u r talking about then i shouldnt have seen the cc & bcc address from rediff or hotmail..... but i can see...



plz post a screenshot for the above quote. in the above case i think u will only be able to see all receipients when u open the mail in hotmail. in rediff and yahoo u wont be able to see the bcc.


----------



## King_Niral (May 25, 2005)

Yeah !!! then mayb it will b of some help !!!

CHeers !!!


----------



## anomit (May 25, 2005)

The mail saurav got is quite close to his own ID. But look at mine!!! It says something joe_xxx@yahoo.com


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2005)

now see this screen shot of the full header view.... this wat u wanted 



			
				many said:
			
		

> plz post a screenshot for the above quote. in the above case i think u will only be able to see all receipients when u open the mail in hotmail. in rediff and yahoo u wont be able to see the bcc.



here u can see my address in the last bcc colum.....

*img286.echo.cx/my.php?image=022ju.jpg

thmbnl [img=*img286.echo.cx/img286/7803/022ju.th.jpg]

but for that 1st problem..



			
				I said:
			
		

> To day i received an email from the address
> Code:
> "SOUTHTRUST BANK" <custservice_id_77447778358@southtrust.com>
> ....
> ...



see this screen shot of full header view.... u cant find my address in there... exept in the 
	
	



```
X-Apparently-To:
```
 colum.....

*img286.echo.cx/my.php?image=012cq.jpg

thmbnl [img=*img286.echo.cx/img286/6544/012cq.th.jpg]


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2005)

& asking any modarators.... pls move this topic to GNRL section.....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2005)

saw my screen shots?? any views???


----------



## expertno.1 (May 26, 2005)

saurav_cheeta

now this is all spam !

i am also getting it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 26, 2005)

> saurav_cheeta
> 
> now this is all spam !
> 
> i am also getting it



pls read the whole topic.... & see the screen shots.... question wasnt about, whether tay r spam or not.... but the question was about how yahho is managing the emails....

see the screen shot of the email full header view.... *a email which was send to "A" end up on the "B"s inbox.... how can this be possible.....* that is the question......

any answer??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2005)

hallo??


----------



## anupamsinha (May 30, 2005)

Hi Saurav

Probably a screenshot of the first mail you recieved with all the mail headers would be better.

Perform a simple test.

Mail yourself a mail from yahoo with some address in the to field and bcc yourself at your yahoo address. Then see the complete headers. Do you see your name in the bcc col?


----------



## ashu283 (May 30, 2005)

hi.....
sry for late responce....
as i am new here...so itni sari posts main khooo gaya tha.......
ya @saurav_cheeta:
ur facing very common problem of spaming......

if possible for thn send me that mail whos' screenshot this one.....





> colum.....
> 
> *img286.echo.cx/my.php?image=012cq.jpg
> 
> thmbnl [img=*img286.echo.cx/img286/6544/012cq.th.jpg]



then one thing i would like to say is tht address mentioned in CC is always visible.......N those of bcc are not when you view mail in simple view.........in screen shot showed by you in which bcc addressess visible in full header.......thn i come to know only tht it depand on mail server side wht it provide to you......
as on mine institute mail server ......u dont able to see bcc name in either normal or full header view.....
screen shots here......
1) I am sending mail to three persons....myself(angoyal_b03 in To field
two others in bcc field......vkumar_b03, lkmeena_b03)
*profile.iiita.ac.in/angoyal_b03/screenshots/mail1.jpg

2)screen shot of my mail full header.......with marked tht i got the mail...
*profile.iiita.ac.in/angoyal_b03/screenshots/mail2.jpg

3)vkumar_b03's mail normal header shows only "To" filed..which shows my name there( i send to myself na )
*profile.iiita.ac.in/angoyal_b03/screenshots/mail3.jpg

4) full header of vkumar_b03's mail.......which marked tht he got mail....N only To filed there....which shows my name still.....
*profile.iiita.ac.in/angoyal_b03/screenshots/mail4.jpg

5)other person's normal N full header view....same as above marked....N mentioned.....
*profile.iiita.ac.in/angoyal_b03/screenshots/mail5.jpg
*profile.iiita.ac.in/angoyal_b03/screenshots/mail6.jpg


N for other probs of you in which no senders add N subject is none....
thn as per mine knowledge is concern tht is all can do by jst some simple networking mail sending program.......which also can be used in spaming..or dataoverflow on any server........

N i not got your last screen shot



> *img15.echo.cx/my.php?image=026cc.jpg


----------



## Abhijit_T (May 30, 2005)

"An explanation as to why you get spam email addressed to someone else is that spammers use sophisticated tools that generate email address lists, thereby effectively guessing email addresses, then send out bulk emails. Some of the emails are bounced back, while others reach active mailboxes. The part of the address before the @ symbol does not need to be the one you use for the mail to reach your mailbox.
As well as blocking the message you can also help yourself further by reporting spam to the originating Internet Service Provider (ISP). "


I got this info from my LycosMail Account Help Screen


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2005)

anupamsinha said:
			
		

> Probably a screenshot of the first mail you recieved with all the mail headers would be better.


comeon..... i have given it already.... pls click the links to see what u wanted....




			
				ashu said:
			
		

> N i not got your last screen shot
> 
> *img15.echo.cx/my.php?image=026cc.jpg



blive it or not... this is an email.... which has nothing... no address.... so sub.... no time... no text.... nothing.... just this what i showed u.....



			
				ashu said:
			
		

> then one thing i would like to say is tht address mentioned in CC is always visible.......N those of bcc are not when you view mail in simple view.........in screen shot showed by you in which bcc addressess visible in full header.......thn i come to know only tht it depand on mail server side wht it provide to you......
> as on mine institute mail server ......u dont able to see bcc name in either normal or full header view.....
> screen shots here......



did u see my first screen shot?? 
	
	



```
*img286.echo.cx/my.php?image=022ju.jpg
```

as i run the same test with my 3 email address (to see whether i can find/view my Y! address which should b in the bcc colum...).... few replys here does maintion that i shouldnt able to see the bcc colum.... but i can see the bcc colum & the Y! address is present there.... 
	
	



```
the test was like this... i went to my hot mail account.... then from there i send an email to sify (saurav_abc) cc rediff (n7610)  & the last bcc Y! (saurav_abc).....
```
 now view the post few of the few of the guyes said in this case even in the full header view i wouldnt b able to see my Y! address....  this will make a illusion that this mail wasnt send to Y! saurav_abc but still saurav got this.... but thats not the case.... i run this 3-4 times with deferents mail service keeping the Y! in the bcc colum.... but every time i can find that Y! address is there in the fullheader view bcc colum.... so thats mean if u get an email u will find ur address some here in the To, CC or in the bcc colum.... thats the basic rule of email (at list i think...).... but the email that i maintioned i just cant find my address there.....

but i have to reunderstand the rule of email after i saw ur screen shot... yes there isnt any cc or bcc colum in ur iit mailing service.... but what about the Y!  i suggest u better run a test what or exactly how i did... see the result.... here u will find the cc or bcc colum & ur address.... otherway the email wont reach ur mail box....

but the the problemd email what i got.... doent contain my address any where.... thats why i maintiond that *
Yahoo Sends A's email to B's Inbox...*

*& guys i know these emails might be or they r spam... but the q isnt about whether they spam or not but about how Y! handels the emails....*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2005)

abhijit said:
			
		

> The part of the address before the @ symbol does not need to be the one you use for the mail to reach your mailbox.


 pls explain...

& tell me in that case i will not be able to see my (where the email in right now) email adress any where in the fullheader view....????



			
				abhijit said:
			
		

> thereby effectively guessing email addresses, then send out bulk emails



thats my point... when they randomly select email address by software... then my address can be there... no pro... but when u recive the email that mean email is sent to ur address (may be along with 10000000000000 email address)...... may be among that larg no only ur address is active so u will get the mail.... but u will find ur address some where among those addresses...... i never got this king of email exsept for this one.....

& of ur point i gave another clasic spam fullheader view scren shot..... see in there with 100000 email address i can my address.... but on in this case...


----------



## anupamsinha (May 30, 2005)

anupamsinha said:
			
		

> Hi Saurav
> 
> Probably a screenshot of the first mail you recieved with *all the mail headers* would be better.
> 
> ...




Did you follow the instructions as suggested. Note the items in bold.

I have mailed you from my yahoo account see whether you can see your name in the bcc col?


----------



## - Snake - (May 31, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> hey dude that is a phishing scam and i have also received a similar mail and hey dont worry i think the sloution to your problem is simple ... maybe your address i.e saurav_abc was in the BCC field ... i think thats why you are not being shown the other recepients other than those in the "to" field ...



I am with him man....


----------



## ashu283 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey..ya ur rite.Bcc is thr....
bt u might nt read my full post......i said also tht it depand on mail service provider which N wht he waana you to see.......As i learn tht by our own mail service....


----------

